# The Wet Dog Food Index



## SixStar

New updated version of the Index can be found here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...pdated-wet-dog-food-index.html#post1062906658


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Well done!! Yet again a lot of hard work on your part. I'm sure it will come in v handy!!

I'm off to check the Herrmanns at Zooplus, I had no idea it worked out so economical to feed - put to good use already


----------



## Lyceum

Great thread, thank you for taking the time.

Off to rep you.


----------



## SixStar

Lyceum said:


> Great thread, thank you for taking the time.
> 
> Can I ask how you rated them though please? I'm not being an arse lol, I promise, just curious.
> 
> See chappie gets a yellow and has 14% fish and fish derivatives.
> 
> Butchers gets a red and has 26% meat and animal derivatives.
> 
> I promise I'm not being an arse lol, but I can see that confusing people.
> 
> Off to rep you.


I don't think much of Chappie food, the ingredients are poor - but I know they'd be uproar if I rated it red :lol: So I put it at orange because I know it's invaluable for sensitive tummies.

Butchers is red because it has such a vague ingredients list - we know 26% is tripe, but no idea what the rest is - what on earth ARE derivatives of vegetable origin?!

I'd of liked to rated Chappie red too, but like I say, I'd be Pet Forums enemy number one if I did! 

Ta for the rep, very kind of you.

ETA: eh, am I going mad?! You did have that bit about chappie and butchers in your post didn't you?!


----------



## Bea

Thankyou for all your hard work!

Phew, I use Wainwrights trays for my toy poodles, they love it, and it is very cost effective!


----------



## Indi's mum

Thank you  after the ww panic the other week I've been looking at other wet food and just ended up getting seriously confused. 
But one if the foods I was looking at has your green rating. (and Indi didn't turn his nose up at it) 
:thumbup:


----------



## hyper Springer

Mum2Heidi said:


> Well done!! Yet again a lot of hard work on your part. I'm sure it will come in v handy!!
> 
> I'm off to check the Herrmanns at Zooplus, I had no idea it worked out so economical to feed - put to good use already


I did tell u about hermanns

As much as I like it a lot of cans do tend to have a lot of gravy as opposed to meat matter....so I do add a small amount of kibble


----------



## Lyceum

SixStar said:


> I don't think much of Chappie food, the ingredients are poor - but I know they'd be uproar if I rated it red :lol: So I put it at orange because I know it's invaluable for sensitive tummies.
> 
> Butchers is red because it has such a vague ingredients list - we know 26% is tripe, but no idea what the rest is - what on earth ARE derivatives of vegetable origin?!
> 
> I'd of liked to rated Chappie red too, but like I say, I'd be Pet Forums enemy number one if I did!
> 
> Ta for the rep, very kind of you.
> 
> ETA: eh, am I going mad?! You did have that bit about chappie and butchers in your post didn't you?!


I did, I did. Then I reread and saw the bit about you putting it in yellow because of it being good for sensitive tums. Realised I'd just not read properly so removed it lol.


----------



## hyper Springer

Well all the cans I feed on rotation are green....what about AG partners that I feel for the quid a can is a good buy high meat 70 % meat low rice?

Just a thought and thanx for the guide.....


----------



## babycham2002

Yet again
Fantastic :thumbup:
Thanks very much for all your time and effort


----------



## SixStar

Lyceum said:


> I did, I did. Then I reread and saw the bit about you putting it in yellow because of it being good for sensitive tums. Realised I'd just not read properly so removed it lol.


Ah ok, no probs 



hyper Springer said:


> Well all the cans I feed on rotation are green....what about AG partners that I feel for the quid a can is a good buy high meat 70 % meat low rice?
> 
> Just a thought and thanx for the guide.....


AG Partners I've got down as green? 

Not sure why I've not looked at that one much before - I buy alot of wet food for filling Kongs, AG is now on the list to try!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

hyper Springer said:


> I did tell u about hermanns
> 
> As much as I like it a lot of cans do tend to have a lot of gravy as opposed to meat matter....so I do add a small amount of kibble


Yeah I know you did and I'm v grateful. I meant that I didnt realise the RDA was less than normal which makes it more economical for lil ole me


----------



## cinnamontoast

Thank you for doing this. Could you post it on Horse and Hound dog section? I think it is of immense value, both dry and wet foods.


----------



## SixStar

cinammontoast said:


> Thank you for doing this. Could you post it on Horse and Hound dog section? I think it is of immense value, both dry and wet foods.


Is that another forum? I'm not a member  but you can cross post both if you wish.


----------



## hyper Springer

Mum2Heidi said:


> Yeah I know you did and I'm v grateful. I meant that I didnt realise the RDA was less than normal which makes it more economical for lil ole me


fill yer boots


----------



## new westie owner

Very good thread once again i feed ww wet and cereal free dry my boy does great on it


----------



## Woofer Roo

Thanks you so much, just what i was looking for x


----------



## Rini

Both this one and the dry one should be made into a sticky I reckon! 
Thanks again for your insightful opinions ^.^


----------



## hyper Springer

SixStar said:


> As a follow on from http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html I've now put together a wet food version!
> 
> Like the dry food listings, Ive based the below information on a 15kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels, and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the packets of food singularly, where possible. All the foods are complete diets, except those marked with a star (*). The foods marked with a star (*) should be fed alongside another complete food, either wet or dry.
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and its as accurate as I can possibly make it  bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green  these are the wet foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are middle of the road foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.
> 
> Red  these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content, too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar  or a mixture of all of those!
> 
> As per the dry food thread - *I must stress that this is merely my opinion*, of course we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. *I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist*, but I am a dog owner with a huge interest in dog nutrition.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> **APPLAWS cans (chicken, tuna & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (156g can): * £1.34
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.02
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (28%), tuna (17%), pumpkin (8%), carrot (8%), peas (8%), rice (5%), water
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> **APPLAWS pouches (chicken, beef & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (150g pouch):* £1.47
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.41
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (45%), beef (15%), baby corn (8%), brocolli (8%), chicken broth
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * ARDEN GRANGE PARTNERS cans (lamb, rice & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (395g can): * £1.05
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.57
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb (70%), rice (5%), peas, carrots, pumpkin meal, beet pulp, fish oil, minerals, vitamins, seaweed extract, glucosamine, chondroitin, cranberry extract, yucca extract, nucleotides
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * BURNS PENLAN FARM pouches (chicken, rice & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (400g pouch): * £1.65
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 pouch
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.65
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (20%) rice (20%), seasonal vegetables (20%), vitamins, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * BUTCHERS CHOICE trays (turkey, game & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (150g tray): * 60p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 5 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (turkey min 7%, game min 6%), carrots (2.5%), peas (2.5%), minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * BUTCHERS cans (tripe mix)*
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 56p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.40
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (tripe min 26%), derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * CESAR trays (beef, pasta & carrots in gravy)*
> 
> *Price (150g tray): * 60p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 6 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3.60
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal Derivatives (min 4% beef), vegetables (4% carrot), bakery products (4% cooked pasta), cereals, minerals, herbs
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *CHAPPIE cans (chicken & rice)*
> 
> *Price (825g can): * 86p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
> *Daily feeding cost:* 86p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fish and fish derivatives (min 14% white fish), cereals (min 4% rice), meat and animal derivatives (min 4% chicken), oils, fats, herbs, minerals
> 
> Rated 'orange' purely for it's suitabilty for sensitive stomachs.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * DENES cans (rabbit, chicken & herbs)*
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 99p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.98
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% rabbit, min 4% chicken), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, peppermint, parsley, cumin, vitamins, minerals, sugar
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * HERMANNS ORGANIC cans (turkey with fruits & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (6 x 400g): * £13.90
> *Suggested daily amount:* ¾ of a can
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.71
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (50%) apple, courgettes, jerusalem artichokes, celery, salad, linseed oil.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *HI LIFE NATURES ESSENTIALS pouches (fish with vegetables & rice) *
> 
> *Price (8 x 150g ): * £5.30
> *Suggested daily amount:* 4 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.75
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fish (45%), garden vegetables (4% peas, 4% carrots), rice (4%), sunflower oil, fish oil, minerals, seawood extract, chicory extract, green tea extract
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *HILLS SCIENCE PLAN cans (chicken) *
> 
> *Price (395g can): * £1.83
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3.66
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (11 %), pork liver, pearl barley, ground maize, pork, soybean meal, iron oxide, dried whey, vegetable oil, calcium carbonate, iodised salt, magnesium oxide, potassium chloride, vitamins, trace elements
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * JAMES WELLBELOVED pouches (turkey with rice & vegetables in gravy)*
> 
> *Price (150g pouch): * 59p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 6 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3.54
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (26%), rice (4%), peas (4%), carrots (4%), sunflower oil, sugar beet pulp, linseed oil, calcium carbonate, seaweed, alfalfa, potassium chloride, tomatoes
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *LILYS KITCHEN cans (chicken & turkey casserole)*
> 
> *Price (400g can): * £2.20
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.40
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (45%), turkey (15%), rice, pearl barley, apples, broccoli, squash, peas, carrots, whole blueberries, flaxseed, omega 3 and 6, golden rod, nettle, aniseed, celery seed, rosehips, marigold petals, cleavers, kelp, alfalfa, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *LUKULLUS cans (venison & rabbit with rice, apple & linseed oil)*
> 
> *Price (6 x 400g): * £6.59
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 ½ cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.04
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal by-products (66% [including heart, liver, meat, stomach, tripe from rabbit and game]), meat stock, apples, rice, minerals, linseed oil
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *NATURE DIET trays (chicken, rice & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (390g tray): * 80p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.60
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (60%), rice (5%), vegetables (5%), natural ground bone, kelp, herbs, omega 3 and 6, vitamins, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *NATURES HARVEST trays (lamb & rice)*
> 
> *Price (395g): * 97p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 tray
> *Daily feeding cost:* 97p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fresh lamb (65%), rice (21%), peas, carrots, scottish salmon oil, seaweed, glucosamine, vitamins, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *NATURES MENU cans (chicken & salmon with vegetables & rice)*
> 
> *Price (400g can): * £1.30
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.30
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (34%), salmon (25%), carrots (6%), peas (4%), rice (4%) sunflower oil
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * NATURES MENU pouches (beef & tripe with vegetables & rice) *
> 
> *Price (300g pouch): * 92p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.84
> 
> *Ingredients:* Beef (40%), tripe (20%), peas (4%), carrots (4%), rice (6%), minerals, various sugars
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *PAL cans (chicken & beef in jelly)*
> 
> *Price (385g can): * 42p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.26
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% chicken, min 4% beef), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *PEDIGREE cans (chicken in jelly) *
> 
> *Price (385g can): * 54p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.08
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 45% including min 4% chicken, min 4% fresh meat), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, sunflower oil (0.5%), fats, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *PEDIGREE pouches (lamb & poultry in jelly)*
> 
> *Price (300g pouch): * 69p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.07
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% lamb, min 4% poultry), cereals, oils, fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetable protein extracts, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *PETS AT HOME ADVANCED NUTRITION cans (chicken)*
> 
> *Price (395g can): * £1.59
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 ½ cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3.97
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (40%), beef, rice, barley, maize, minerals, seaweed extract, cassia, salmon oil, sunflower oil, guar gum, prebiotics, yucca extract, cranberry extract, taurine
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *SAINSBURYS cans (chicken in jelly) *
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 49p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* 98p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 37% including min 4% chicken), derivatives of vegetable origin, cereals, vitamins, minerals, sugar
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * WAINWRIGHTS trays (turkey with rice) *
> 
> *Price (395g tray): * 88p
> *Suggested daily amount:* Two thirds of a tray
> *Daily feeding cost:* 58p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (65%), turkey liver (5%), brown rice (5%), minerals, seaweed, chicory root
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> **WEBBOX 'chubs' (beef & lamb flavour)*
> 
> *Price (880g 'chub'): * 56p
> *Suggested daily amount:* Half a 'chub'
> *Daily feeding cost:* 28p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal Derivatives (including beef and lamb flavourings), cereals , derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, EC permitted colourings and preservatives
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WINALOT cans (tuna in jelly) *
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 62p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.86
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives, cereals, fish derivatives (min 4% tuna), vegetable protein extracts, minerals, EC permitted colourings
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *ZIWIPEAK cans (tripe, venison & lamb) *
> 
> *Price (370g can): * £2.35
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.70
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb tripe, lamb meat, venison meat, venison tripe (total meat content 66%), green lipped mussel, guar gum, sodium tripolyphosphate, minerals, vitamins, carrageenan
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> This thread is merely a guide - a starting point for you to do your own research into your chosen brand


This is an excallant guide but i have to say in my case with Wilson (19.2kg Springer 1 hour exercise most days more at weekends) the feeding guide from the makers of a lot of the foods i feed seem low.....either that or my Skinny best friend has an over active metabolism

Today he had 1 can of Lillys for breakfast and for his tea one can of Ziwi and 50 gms of Arcana....hes as thin as a pin  i can clearly feel ribs but not see em...if i fed him any less hed look emaniciated

And he also had 2 fish braids for lunch

He never scrounges for food and also gets scraps from my dinner when appopriate...and does 1 pooh a day sometimes he may knock out 2 poohs

One thing i did notice the ziwipeak cans have less in than normal cans and there does seem a lot of gravy\jelly compared to say Lillys...although i have had some cans of Hermans with what seems like a gravy in it and less meat matter

I suppose all dogs are diffrent and process food diffrently and the feeding guides are just that...a guide

So todays actual food cost was circa £4.80

Does anyone else feed over the guides ?


----------



## SixStar

I suppose it all depends on the dog - like humans, some can eat endlessly and never put on a pound whereas others only need to look at a cake and their waistline grows! Manufacturers guidelines are only a starting point and I don't reckon alot of people stick rigidly to them 

As you know I feed raw - and the guideline amout for adult dogs with that is 2-3% of their body weight - but a couple of mine have considerably more than that or they drop weight, and another 1 has a fair amount less because he's prone to being porky! 

It's all about finding the right balance for your dog and it sounds like you've got it bang on with Wilson. I much, much prefer dogs to be lean.


----------



## AdamC4797

I apologize to my dogs in tears when i found out about how bad webbox was since my mum was feeding i threw out webbox out the window and head down k9 capers to get orijen im never gonna go down that road again period!!!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Heidi generally has 400g wet a day and 1+ hours exercise. 

ND recommended start a bit less but I soon had to increase it. 
WW she has a full tray - 395g. Their RDA is 1/4-1/3 tray which is no way enough.
I've just cut the LK back. Bit of an experiment for firmer pipes and it's worked so Rocco and Rinti 400g, LK 360g.

It's just finding what works I guess. Have you tried increasing to see if he gains a bit of weight?

May be start a thread, feedback could be interesting


----------



## AdamC4797

Nice thread sixstar by the way


----------



## hyper Springer

SixStar said:


> I suppose it all depends on the dog - like humans, some can eat endlessly and never put on a pound whereas others only need to look at a cake and their waistline grows! Manufacturers guidelines are only a starting point and I don't reckon alot of people stick rigidly to them
> 
> As you know I feed raw - and the guideline amout for adult dogs with that is 2-3% of their body weight - but a couple of mine have considerably more than that or they drop weight, and another 1 has a fair amount less because he's prone to being porky!
> 
> It's all about finding the right balance for your dog and it sounds like you've got it bang on with Wilson. I much, much prefer dogs to be lean.


i too prefer lean...i think it also helps him keep weight off as hes entire as well instead of being a eunuch...:thumbup: although i dont know how true it is that catstrated males are more prone to being porkers?


----------



## SixStar

hyper Springer said:


> i too prefer lean...i think it also helps him keep weight off as hes entire as well instead of being a eunuch...:thumbup: although i dont know how true it is that catstrated males are more prone to being porkers?


I'm not sure either, alot of people say it makes no difference but I'm not convinced - it's my two entire boys that need a considerable amount more, and it's one of my neutered ones that need much less! I think it does slow their metabolism down a bit - but then my greyhounds are neutered and they're skinny old things, so I don't really know


----------



## cinnamontoast

Sticky, please. :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar

Thank you mods for making this one a sticky too


----------



## hyper Springer

Good to see this as a sticky:thumbup:

I thought id add my own personal experiences of high end food that i feed Wilson(2 year old ESS)...they are all great foods high meat content little or no grain

My opinion is not cost based in anyway as i spend circa £130 a month on wet food(the cans below are £2 + per can)

All of the foods below i feed on rotation and my opinion is based on texture,appearance,smell and the excitemnt of Wilson when he smells it and the vigour in which he consumes it and how far his food bowl travels around:thumbup: the kitchen floor

They are all low output(poo) foods,the best for low output seems to be ziwipeak for those that are interested in Feacal matters

The list is favourite first

*Terra Cannis* great range of flavours, good consitancy and smell

*Lillys Litchen* organic,great smell and texture good lumps of visible meat

*Hermanns organic* organic good smell and flavours, knocked down to third as some flavours(tend to be turkey based ones) have a lot of liquid gravy...aint really an issue but for the price i expect more meat matter

*Lukuluss Gourmet* Good range of flavours,smell and consitancy...Wilson eats this but not as keen as the brands above

*Ziwipeak* only been on this a week...its a good food but for the price prefer the other brands...theres less in each can and most cans seem to have a lot of gravy\jelly again not really an issue but i expect more more meat matter...also limited flavours

Thats my feelings on the Super high end foods....

I also have a stash of tins for emergencys(read stash in case a delivery of superwet is late\unavaliable

These are all goof food for circa £1 a can and i rate these as follows

*AG partners.*...good smell high meat content (70%) limited flavours

*Lukulus* the quid a can version good flavours inc seasonal varietys and nice smell good consitancy

*Rocco* This is a good food and the boy likes it a lot good mix of flavours all with Beef plus other named meat...this is 100% meat and organs...my only reason for not feeding it regularlly is to much beef

Hope this Helps


----------



## Set_Nights

I think you've given Butcher's a bit of a raw deal. I use the tripe mix tins and they are 51% meat and animal derivates, not 26% (min 51%, incl. Tripe min. 26%, min 15% fresh meat) Ok, "derivates" is never great and a bit worrying but they do speciy 15% fresh meat! Also even the high end foods have vegetable extracts, but I agree that at least they do specify theirs!

I'm not having a go, I can see why you view it poorly but you should update the tripe mix meat content info. I would have said it was an ok middle of the range food: no cereals, reasonable meat content, no funky additives that I can see and it seems to be pretty easy on the tummy (re no cereals). Certainy no "green" but not quite sure its a "red" either. I don't use it as a main food for Mia, she just gets an extra tin to bulk her up a little .

Edit: Some of the other Butcher's range:

Beef & Liver tin
Meat and Animal Derivatives (min. 50%, incl. Beef min. 4%, Liver min. 4%, min. 15% Fresh Meat), Minerals.

Chicken, Ham & Pea tin
Meat and Animal Derivatives (min. 50%, incl. chicken min. 26%, Ham min. 4%, Fresh Meat min. 15%), Vegetables (Peas min. 4%), Minerals.

Tripe & Chicken tin
Meat and Animal Derivative (min. 51%, incl. Tripe min. 19%, Chicken min. 18%, min. 15% Fresh Meat), Minerals.


----------



## SixStar

Set_Nights said:


> I think you've given Butcher's a bit of a raw deal. I use the tripe mix tins and they are 51% meat and animal derivates, not 26% (min 51%, incl. Tripe min. 26%, min 15% fresh meat) Ok, "derivates" is never great and a bit worrying but they do speciy 15% fresh meat! Also even the high end foods have vegetable extracts, but I agree that at least they do specify theirs!
> 
> I'm not having a go, I can see why you view it poorly but you should update the tripe mix meat content info. I would have said it was an ok middle of the range food: no cereals, reasonable meat content, no funky additives that I can see and it seems to be pretty easy on the tummy (re no cereals). Certainy no "green" but not quite sure its a "red" either. I don't use it as a main food for Mia, she just gets an extra tin to bulk her up a little .
> 
> Edit: Some of the other Butcher's range:
> 
> Beef & Liver tin
> Meat and Animal Derivatives (min. 50%, incl. Beef min. 4%, Liver min. 4%, min. 15% Fresh Meat), Minerals.
> 
> Chicken, Ham & Pea tin
> Meat and Animal Derivatives (min. 50%, incl. chicken min. 26%, Ham min. 4%, Fresh Meat min. 15%), Vegetables (Peas min. 4%), Minerals.
> 
> Tripe & Chicken tin
> Meat and Animal Derivative (min. 51%, incl. Tripe min. 19%, Chicken min. 18%, min. 15% Fresh Meat), Minerals.


Thanks for that - goodness knows where I got the Butchers ingredients I've got down? 

The ingredients you've provided me with sound much better - hmm, I think I'll upgrade it to an orange food


----------



## Set_Nights

SixStar said:


> Thanks for that - goodness knows where I got the Butchers ingredients I've got down?
> 
> The ingredients you've provided me with sound much better - hmm, I think I'll upgrade it to an orange food


You're welcome . I'm under no delusion that they are the best food but I think they are one of the best supermarket brands and acceptable. I think their foil trays have different ingredients from your list too but I can't vouch as I don't use them. They are a bit weird as I can't find any of their nutritional information on the actual website!


----------



## ApplesMam

Thanks SixStar for the work that has gone into this thread. 

Got our puppy the weekend (a 7 week old Shih Tzu Bichon Frise cross) and the breeder was feeding her Butchers Puppy cans/ trays, so to keep the continuity I bought the same. 

I had a feeling that it was a low quality brand (from the ingredients) and your list has helped me understand whats good and what's not.

Will be changing Apple soon very gradually.

Apples Mam


----------



## Burrowzig

Great thread - but some of the better canned foods are missing. Bozita (Swedish) is good and they do several cereal-free flavours, and some others with a small amount of rice. I believe there's one called Rinti as well (German?) that's supposed to be good.


----------



## SixStar

Burrowzig said:


> Great thread - but some of the better canned foods are missing. Bozita (Swedish) is good and they do several cereal-free flavours, and some others with a small amount of rice. I believe there's one called Rinti as well (German?) that's supposed to be good.


As much as I'd like to, it just isn't possible to include all the brands - so I've had to pick a selection!

I like Bozita too (well not me obviously ) - I buy wet food for the Kongs and have had that in the past.


----------



## shruthi123

Which Country borders the USA to the North?


----------



## shruthi123

Are Bully Sticks Safe for Puppies?


----------



## Steeleye Span

Because I'm now feeding a mixture of dry and wet food. I also found this index very useful. Thank you.


----------



## Poppy72

I have a 18 month old field cocker spaniel, and she was bred on pedigree pouches wet, so I decided to stick to the same diet to prevent confusion. However 1 month ago she just stopped eating it, and ever since I have struggled to feed her, she will eat our food if given which I try not too, somebody suggested weebox Chubb, reluctantly I gave it too her, she loves it, but every time I but this cheap rubbish I feel very guilty for feeding her rubbish, as I believe it is! What can I do desperate now to do right by my dog. 

Amanda


----------



## SixStar

Webbox chubbs aren't even a complete food, they don't contain everything a dog needs, and they're extremely low quality, as are Pedigree pouches I'm afraid. I would suggest you try her on Naturediet - it's a very high quality wet food - mainly meat, with just a little rice and veg, and is very palatable to most dogs, and can even be fed warm to bring out the smell to tempt them. It's a complete food, and most dogs go mad for it - http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-food-cat-food-naturediet-dog-food-c-62_371


----------



## Camren

I only have been looking at other wet food and just ended up getting 
seriously confused. But one if the foods I was looking at has your green rating.


----------



## Horse and Hound

Looking at this, and the dry food thread, both my dogs are on "orange" foods- Skinners and a topper of Butchers tins or [email protected] advanced nutrition tins, depends.

Mix in the odd bit of raw and a chicken wing/thigh every now and then.

Must be working for them though! They are happy and Roo doesn't itch, which is a big thing for me.


----------



## MrTennis

I am currently looking at Ellie's diet after changing it a few months back. Shes currently on wainwrights trays with arden grange kibble. They both seem to rate fairly well in your guides. I am wondering what the benefits of feeding raw are though, how would you say a raw diet would compare to what I currently feed her? Bare in mind that I think I will be mixing in some veg if I feed her raw, it won't be 100% meat - unless it is possible to feed 100% meat on roughly the same amount of £ as I spend now? (I don't mind a small increase in spending, but I imagine if I was to feed 100% raw then it would cost a lot more than her current diet?)


----------



## Lyceum

MrTennis said:


> I am currently looking at Ellie's diet after changing it a few months back. Shes currently on wainwrights trays with arden grange kibble. They both seem to rate fairly well in your guides. I am wondering what the benefits of feeding raw are though, how would you say a raw diet would compare to what I currently feed her? Bare in mind that I think I will be mixing in some veg if I feed her raw, it won't be 100% meat - unless it is possible to feed 100% meat on roughly the same amount of £ as I spend now? (I don't mind a small increase in spending, but I imagine if I was to feed 100% raw then it would cost a lot more than her current diet?)


Obviously it depends on the size of your dog, but I feed two 25kg(ish) staffs on at least £30 less then I used to spend on commercial food (I fed wainwrights or nature diet trays and a few different kibbles on rotation). I spent close to £80 on their food. Not I spend £30-£40 per month. I mixed in veg for a few months too but it actually turned out to be more expensive that meat and a huge amount more effort (chopping, wishing, mashing etc so they can digest it properly). So I not feed 100% raw. I use DAF minces as the basis for the boys diets.

But that's just me, a lot of raw feeders feed veg, and I give them left over veg.

I think the benefits are something you have to decide for yourself. For me, the benefits are my dog with a sensitive tum no longer has any issues and it's much cheaper. But every dog is different. I'd suggest reading, reading and reading some more.. Get it all right in your head. Thenratios offbeat, offal bone and liver, how much per day, what veg you'll add and why, will you use supplements? If so what ones and why?

I think it's easier to decide if raw is for you and your dogs once you have everything together in your own mind. Then you can price it up when you decide when/who to order from and see if you save cash.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

ditto what Lyceum says - I've looked at going down the raw route many a time and come v close!! 

I decided that for me, raw is feeding naturally i.e. chunks of animal, inc, fur and feathers as well as or instead of raw minces. The hygiene element of bits of raw animal dragged around, inside or out isnt something I could do. I have young grand children and couldnt deal with it. Hats off to those who do!!
That leaves me with minces and recreational bones. I'd rather feed a good quality wet that she's happy with and the occasional chicken wing. The minces would work out cheaper but my wet food is balanced and has everything she needs. I'm a worry wort and that means a lot to me. The alternative would be something like Natural Instinct which is too expensive or Natures Menu minces/nuggets but they have a lower meat content than my wet food. 
Naturediet is steam sterilised and has minimal processing. At one point, I considered feeding part ND and part raw, then if the minces weren't balanced, ND would make up for it. After much deliberation, wet food is my choice.

As Lyceum says, do your research, if you run aground, have a bit of time out and start again. There's lots of help here.


----------



## MrTennis

Lyceum said:


> Obviously it depends on the size of your dog, but I feed two 25kg(ish) staffs on at least £30 less then I used to spend on commercial food (I fed wainwrights or nature diet trays and a few different kibbles on rotation). I spent close to £80 on their food. Not I spend £30-£40 per month. I mixed in veg for a few months too but it actually turned out to be more expensive that meat and a huge amount more effort (chopping, wishing, mashing etc so they can digest it properly). So I not feed 100% raw. I use DAF minces as the basis for the boys diets.
> 
> But that's just me, a lot of raw feeders feed veg, and I give them left over veg.
> 
> I think the benefits are something you have to decide for yourself. For me, the benefits are my dog with a sensitive tum no longer has any issues and it's much cheaper. But every dog is different. I'd suggest reading, reading and reading some more.. Get it all right in your head. Thenratios offbeat, offal bone and liver, how much per day, what veg you'll add and why, will you use supplements? If so what ones and why?
> 
> I think it's easier to decide if raw is for you and your dogs once you have everything together in your own mind. Then you can price it up when you decide when/who to order from and see if you save cash.


What????? How did you spend so much on commercial food??? Ellie is a Labrador, around 20kg. A box of 12 wainwright trays lasts 24 days, that's aruond 30p (?) a day, plus 2 15kg bags of AG, which last, maybe 3 months? That's around 60p (?) a day. That's less than £30 a month. Well I suppose after adding it all up, and allowing for mistakes here and there from both of us, it could roughly be the same (I think I spend around £30 a month, you estimate you spent around £40 a month per doggy).

Compared to feeding raw. Well I always just assumed that it would be atleast twice as much or something! How do yuo manage to get such good deals? Have to say I'm even more confused when you say that it worked out cheaper for you to feed all meat rather than meat and veg???

Well as long it's not going to double my costs then I don't see much of a reason why I shouldn't put ellie or some sort of meat diet (raw or cooked as I am yet to convince my mum about raw). In your opinion, and anyone else please, would feeding raw, or possibly cooked meat, be a much better alternative to wainwrights trays + AG kibble Ellie currently gets (WW trays are green according to this list and I think AG kibble was orange?)


----------



## MrTennis

Mum2Heidi said:


> ditto what Lyceum says - I've looked at going down the raw route many a time and come v close!!
> 
> I decided that for me, raw is feeding naturally i.e. chunks of animal, inc, fur and feathers as well as or instead of raw minces. The hygiene element of bits of raw animal dragged around, inside or out isnt something I could do. I have young grand children and couldnt deal with it. Hats off to those who do!!
> That leaves me with minces and recreational bones. I'd rather feed a good quality wet that she's happy with and the occasional chicken wing. The minces would work out cheaper but my wet food is balanced and has everything she needs. I'm a worry wort and that means a lot to me. The alternative would be something like Natural Instinct which is too expensive or Natures Menu minces/nuggets but they have a lower meat content than my wet food.
> Naturediet is steam sterilised and has minimal processing. At one point, I considered feeding part ND and part raw, then if the minces weren't balanced, ND would make up for it. After much deliberation, wet food is my choice.
> 
> As Lyceum says, do your research, if you run aground, have a bit of time out and start again. There's lots of help here.


I've actually recently had a lung transplant so find interesting what you mention about hygiene. If Ellie is going to start dragging dead animals around the house I don't think the docs would think that is very good for me! Is mince meat not good raw food? I saw a tray of chicken casserole pieces in the Supermarket the other day, so would have some bones in it. I imagined giving Ellie something like a piece of that, some mince and maybe some fish. Obviously it depends on the dog but would yuo imagine she would start taking the chicken around the house to munch it up? I definitely wouldn't want to be giving her a big bone that she would be carrying around for a few hours!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

MrTennis said:


> I've actually recently had a lung transplant so find interesting what you mention about hygiene. If Ellie is going to start dragging dead animals around the house I don't think the docs would think that is very good for me! Is mince meat not good raw food? I saw a tray of chicken casserole pieces in the Supermarket the other day, so would have some bones in it. I imagined giving Ellie something like a piece of that, some mince and maybe some fish. Obviously it depends on the dog but would yuo imagine she would start taking the chicken around the house to munch it up? I definitely wouldn't want to be giving her a big bone that she would be carrying around for a few hours!


Goodness me - I cant begin to imagine what you've been thro but hope that you are feeling much better.

Hygiene is me being overly fussy I'm led to believe. If raw feeders all felt the same there wouldnt be many raw fed animals  I think if you have an area you can designate it helps. As for dragging meat around the floor, mine has chicken wings (excellent for teeth cleaning on the way in and anal glands on the way out). I put an old hand towel on the floor and taught her to keep there which she does. If you put chunks of meat in a bowl I'm sure you would be able to discourage them being carted around. 
Mince is fine!! Just that from what I've read here, not necessarily a balanced meal so you would need to ensure it has bone and offal content, inc some in your regime, or feed alongside a good quality wet/kibble to maintain a balanced diet. Altho kibble takes a lot longer to go thro their system and raw is much quicker. Thoughts are that if kibble is fed with or too quickly after raw, it can delay it's natural passage. Theory being that dogs get away with eating meat that's not too fresh in the wild because it doesnt spend long enough for bacteria to take hold. That said, their digestive juices are pretty lethal and if you are feeding fresh mince.......................
As you can see, I've gone into it somewhat but hands up, I got bogged down, lacked confidence and decided I'm happier as I am.

It's important you do your own research and decide what you feel is the best way forward for you and your dog.

I'm only putting forward my thoughts to give you another side of the coin.


----------



## Lyceum

MrTennis said:


> What????? How did you spend so much on commercial food??? Ellie is a Labrador, around 20kg. A box of 12 wainwright trays lasts 24 days, that's aruond 30p (?) a day, plus 2 15kg bags of AG, which last, maybe 3 months? That's around 60p (?) a day. That's less than £30 a month. Well I suppose after adding it all up, and allowing for mistakes here and there from both of us, it could roughly be the same (I think I spend around £30 a month, you estimate you spent around £40 a month per doggy).
> 
> Compared to feeding raw. Well I always just assumed that it would be atleast twice as much or something! How do yuo manage to get such good deals? Have to say I'm even more confused when you say that it worked out cheaper for you to feed all meat rather than meat and veg???
> 
> Well as long it's not going to double my costs then I don't see much of a reason why I shouldn't put ellie or some sort of meat diet (raw or cooked as I am yet to convince my mum about raw). In your opinion, and anyone else please, would feeding raw, or possibly cooked meat, be a much better alternative to wainwrights trays + AG kibble Ellie currently gets (WW trays are green according to this list and I think AG kibble was orange?)


I fed wither wainwrights trays or naturediet trays. I fed 50% wet and 50% dry. So I'd need 60 trays of either WW or ND a month (one a day each for each dog), with WW that worked out around £45, with ND a slight bit more. Than I had to get grain free kibble as Novak gets the runs with anything more than a bit of rice. So I'd feed Simpsons or taste of the wild, Simpsons is £35 a bag taste of the wild is £27. So minimum I'd spend a month on commercial foods is £72, most was £85.

I feed Durham Animal Feeds minces now. I get 20 1lb blocks of mince in a box. Last month I got a box of chicken, lamb, beef and heart and minced oily fish and beef. Plus two pints of goats milk and I paid £45. That does both dogs for just over a month.

The month before I used veg, I checked what veg sleeping lion used in the raw thread, went out and got enough to last a month, it cost £15, I spent about 3 hours chopping it up, then puréeing it in the food processor then portioning it up into bags for the freezer. Then just defrosted as needed. I'd got 1 box less of meat that month, so had spent £34 on raw meat.

So the month after I ditched the veg and got an extra box of meat and saved myself about £5. The boys get around 600g per day and are doing very well indeed.

Look at the raw suppliers sticky. See the prices of stuff, see how much your dog needs and work out how much you'll need per month.

The premade minces are short on liver so you'd have to add that, I got about 2kg from the local butcher for a few quid, froze it and defrost as needed.

Honestly if you're going to cook the meat I'd stick with commercial food, it's much much harder to get everything a dog needs in a cooked diet because cooking takes out so much of the good stuff (for the dog anyway), you'd almost certainly have to use supplements. And sticking to a complete commercial diet would just be much easier.


----------



## markcameron03

Like the dry foodstuff entertainment guide, Ive base the below in order on a 15kg adult dog, livelihood in a home environment with reasonable activity levels, and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the packets of food singularly, where possible. All the foods are complete diets, except those marked with a star (*). The foods marked with a star (*) should be fed alongside another complete food, either wet or dry.


----------



## derek888

hello, there's so many choices out there...
i'm wondering what you look for in a good wet dog food?
I came across a brand which is quite interesting, nose2tail. It has a high meat content and has the herbal qualities which claims to good for all round health.

Nose 2 Tail | Products | nose2tail

Anyone have heard of them?


----------



## camelia86

Hi Sixstar, I'm very happy to find this thread, it's very useful for me, as it contains lots of information. I always prefer to read the quality content and this thing I found in you post. I will apply this for my pet, hope it will be good. Btw thanks for yr sharing


----------



## petlover12

Hi! What dog food do you buy for your pet? I have read many negative reviews about dry and wet dog food (Animal Feed) and I can't decide whether I should buy it. What do you recommend?


----------



## jackiestark

Hi All

I am a very late returner to dogs after my husband caved in when he fell in love with two Bichons at our local rehoming centre. I though my experience of using Wainwrights trays may give further support to their feeding guide being inaccurate (or give additional clarification it is just a guide)

Never having had a small dog and being told Bichons were prone to putting on weight I was a bit concerned on how much to feed. I have been feeding the same amount and and they have maintained their weight over 12 weeks (previously told this was a healthy weight by the vet at a check one week after bringing them home)

Rocky is 9kg and eats 2/3 of a tray of Wainwrights plus 65g dry About three times a week he has it dressed with some cooked chicken or meat or a few slices of potatoes or vegetables and some strong stock (about 25g total). He also has quite a lot of rewards as he came to us with more than a few issues than he needed help with.

Mollie is 6kg and has 1/3 of a tray and 40g dry plus some additions as above but less rewards because basically she just doesn't do.....well anything (but look cute and want her bed and petting!)

Wainwrights tray guide for both of them is just 1/4 to 1/3 of a tray a day and warns about not adding too many treats. I think their feeding guide is off and is just a guide I would add that these dogs have much more excercise than the amount 'suggested' for their breed and Rocky is particularly active. We go out for at least an hour and a half a day and Rocky walks even more than that now he has some doggy manners and can go off the lead!

All the best
Jackie
P.S. The adore the WW stuffand don't poo out undigested jelly like they did with the pouches the centre let us have. They don't like it quite so much the day or so after they've had it fressed up!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Hi Jackie,
I've found WW trays a great food too. Think it's the high fibre.

The majority who use it soon find the RDA is adrift (altho [email protected] insist it's accurate and excuse it with the "food is v concentrated")

Heidi has Naturediet and some Zooplus brands as well. Her RDA for them is 400g per day compared to WW 100g - 130g. She actually has about 300g of wet and an evening treat of raw chicken wing, salmon mousse, NM nuggets, tripe sticks, etc.
She gets lots of exercise and maintains a good weight


----------



## Lilythedog

Hi
Sorry to sound thick but I'm very new to all these threads etc. I've recently discovered that my dog has severe allergies to chicken, beef, potato, barley and milk. I've seen that some of the green food an you've shown above don't contain these items. I'm currently feeding her just plain turkey and rice to help remove any allergies. Do you think it would be worth inestigating some of these options?
She stays with my parents frequently and it's I make like as straightforward as possible


----------



## SixStar

Lilythedog said:


> Hi
> Sorry to sound thick but I'm very new to all these threads etc. I've recently discovered that my dog has severe allergies to chicken, beef, potato, barley and milk. I've seen that some of the green food an you've shown above don't contain these items. I'm currently feeding her just plain turkey and rice to help remove any allergies. Do you think it would be worth inestigating some of these options?
> She stays with my parents frequently and it's I make like as straightforward as possible


Absolutely - turkey & rice isn't a complete diet, but the vast majority of these wet foods are


----------



## hahgiwoofa

another great piece of work, thanks

please don't think I'm being picky but I just wondered if it's safe to assume that the 'natures menu' frozen nuggets are good if the rest of their stuff is? we use dry food mostly, but just add a nugget or 2 to make it a bit more palletable!

thanks


----------



## SixStar

hahgiwoofa said:


> another great piece of work, thanks
> 
> please don't think I'm being picky but I just wondered if it's safe to assume that the 'natures menu' frozen nuggets are good if the rest of their stuff is? we use dry food mostly, but just add a nugget or 2 to make it a bit more palletable!
> 
> thanks


Yes, Natures Menu frozen nuggets are decent - they've got rice in so I personally wouldn't feed them myself, but they're good quality, nice meat content and some vegetables.

However - they are raw, and hence should never be fed mixed with cooked food such as kibble.

If you want something tasty to mix in with dry food, look at the Natures Menu pouches instead.


----------



## hahgiwoofa

Ok, thanks. We'd been cooking them in microwave (just so as not pink in middle!) before mixing - d'oh!! :-S


----------



## Nonnie

Whats the opinion on Bozita tetrapaks?

Ingredients: Chicken, reindeer (min. 4%), pork, minerals, &#946; -1,3/1,6-glucan.

Mine currently get this in the evening after i picked up over 100 packs for £30, and they LOVE it. 

The ingredients seem a tad vague, but the lack of cereals/grains is a bonus, plus i have noticed a reduction in size and frequency of poop.


----------



## SixStar

Nonnie said:


> Whats the opinion on Bozita tetrapaks?
> 
> Ingredients: Chicken, reindeer (min. 4%), pork, minerals, β -1,3/1,6-glucan.
> 
> Mine currently get this in the evening after i picked up over 100 packs for £30, and they LOVE it.
> 
> The ingredients seem a tad vague, but the lack of cereals/grains is a bonus, plus i have noticed a reduction in size and frequency of poop.


*BOZITA tetrapacks (chicken & reindeer)*

*Price (6 x 480g packs): * £6.90
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 1/4 packs
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.45

*Ingredients:* Chicken, reindeer (min 4%), pork, sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, yeast 

I like the look of it - all meat with no grains or fillers :thumbup: Must get some for the Kongs next time I do a Zooplus order.


----------



## Nonnie

SixStar said:


> *BOZITA tetrapacks (chicken & reindeer)*
> 
> *Price (6 x 480g packs): * £6.90
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 1/4 packs
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.45
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken, reindeer (min 4%), pork, sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, yeast
> 
> I like the look of it - all meat with no grains or fillers :thumbup: Must get some for the Kongs next time I do a Zooplus order.


Thanks SixStar.

I thought it looked good. Mine certainly enjoy it, and it lasts ages in Alfies food maze.

Pity about the price. Thankfully ive got a good few months worth left for next to nothing.


----------



## Carrie4192

Hi!

I have already posted a similar question in the Dry Dog Food thread.

I am bringing home a Bichon Frise puppy in about three weeks who is being fed Harrington's at the moment.

I have ordered a sample of the Fish4puppies ready for her to try but I am looking for some advice on a wet food to give her part dry and part wet meals?

Was thinking of Wainwrights as that is what I am about to start my 3 year old Bichon on, after reading that I am currently giving him complete rubbish! Have ordered a sample of Fish4Dogs for him too.

Hoping to eventually get them on the same food to make life easier.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## SixStar

Carrie4192 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have already posted a similar question in the Dry Dog Food thread.
> 
> I am bringing home a Bichon Frise puppy in about three weeks who is being fed Harrington's at the moment.
> 
> I have ordered a sample of the Fish4puppies ready for her to try but I am looking for some advice on a wet food to give her part dry and part wet meals?
> 
> Was thinking of Wainwrights as that is what I am about to start my 3 year old Bichon on, after reading that I am currently giving him complete rubbish! Have ordered a sample of Fish4Dogs for him too.
> 
> Hoping to eventually get them on the same food to make life easier.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Wainwrights trays are brilliant, you shouldn't go far wrong with those.

However, as I said on the Dry Index, you needn't feed your pup and current dog on different foods - it's fine for them to be on the same foods now, your puppy doesn't need puppy food at all


----------



## russelgrane

Lyceum said:


> Great thread, thank you for taking the time.
> 
> Off to rep you.


Chappie food ? butchers are red because of their vague ingredients, put oranges it is invaluable for sensitive tummies and I would recommend you to go with Chicken, reindeer, pork, minerals and glucan.


----------



## lynndo264

SixStar said:


> As a follow on from http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html I've now put together a wet food version!
> 
> Like the dry food listings, Ive based the below information on a 15kg adult dog, living in a home environment with moderate activity levels, and all prices are approximate and based on purchasing the packets of food singularly, where possible. All the foods are complete diets, except those marked with a star (*). The foods marked with a star (*) should be fed alongside another complete food, either wet or dry.
> 
> I have gathered the information from packet labels, websites and by contacting the manufacturers directly, and its as accurate as I can possibly make it  bare in mind that prices vary depending on where the food is purchased, and ingredients do change from time to time.
> 
> I have loosely grouped the foods into three colour coded groups.
> 
> Green  these are the wet foods that I consider to be of exceptional quality. They have a very high meat content and little or no grains.
> 
> Orange - these are middle of the road foods. The quality varies immensely within this group, but I feel they all offer a good quality basic diet for normal healthy dogs, with a decent meat content and reasonable ingredients.
> 
> Red  these foods are the ones that I feel are extremely poor, and that should be avoided. They tend to have either an inadequate meat content, too many cheap fillers, artificial additives, harmful chemicals, added sugar  or a mixture of all of those!
> 
> As per the dry food thread - *I must stress that this is merely my opinion*, of course we won't all agree on what is a good food and what isn't. *I am neither a vet nor a canine nutritionist*, but I am a dog owner with a huge interest in dog nutrition.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> **APPLAWS cans (chicken, tuna & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (156g can): * £1.34
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.02
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (28%), tuna (17%), pumpkin (8%), carrot (8%), peas (8%), rice (5%), water
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> **APPLAWS pouches (chicken, beef & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (150g pouch):* £1.47
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.41
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (45%), beef (15%), baby corn (8%), brocolli (8%), chicken broth
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * ARDEN GRANGE PARTNERS cans (lamb, rice & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (395g can): * £1.05
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.57
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb (70%), rice (5%), peas, carrots, pumpkin meal, beet pulp, fish oil, minerals, vitamins, seaweed extract, glucosamine, chondroitin, cranberry extract, yucca extract, nucleotides
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * BURNS PENLAN FARM pouches (chicken, rice & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (400g pouch): * £1.65
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 pouch
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.65
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (20%) rice (20%), seasonal vegetables (20%), vitamins, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * BUTCHERS CHOICE trays (turkey, game & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (150g tray): * 60p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 5 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (turkey min 7%, game min 6%), carrots (2.5%), peas (2.5%), minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * BUTCHERS cans (beef & liver)*
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 56p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 and a half cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.40
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 50%, incl. beef min 4%, liver min 4%, min. fresh meat min 15%), minerals
> 
> 
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * CESAR trays (beef, pasta & carrots in gravy)*
> 
> *Price (150g tray): * 60p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 6 trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3.60
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal Derivatives (min 4% beef), vegetables (4% carrot), bakery products (4% cooked pasta), cereals, minerals, herbs
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *CHAPPIE cans (chicken & rice)*
> 
> *Price (825g can): * 86p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
> *Daily feeding cost:* 86p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fish and fish derivatives (min 14% white fish), cereals (min 4% rice), meat and animal derivatives (min 4% chicken), oils, fats, herbs, minerals
> 
> Rated 'orange' purely for it's suitabilty for sensitive stomachs.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * DENES cans (rabbit, chicken & herbs)*
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 99p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.98
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% rabbit, min 4% chicken), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, peppermint, parsley, cumin, vitamins, minerals, sugar
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * HERMANNS ORGANIC cans (turkey with fruits & vegetables)*
> 
> *Price (6 x 400g): * £13.90
> *Suggested daily amount:* ¾ of a can
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.71
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (50%) apple, courgettes, jerusalem artichokes, celery, salad, linseed oil.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *HI LIFE NATURES ESSENTIALS pouches (fish with vegetables & rice) *
> 
> *Price (8 x 150g ): * £5.30
> *Suggested daily amount:* 4 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.75
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fish (45%), garden vegetables (4% peas, 4% carrots), rice (4%), sunflower oil, fish oil, minerals, seawood extract, chicory extract, green tea extract
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *HILLS SCIENCE PLAN cans (chicken) *
> 
> *Price (395g can): * £1.83
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3.66
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (11 %), pork liver, pearl barley, ground maize, pork, soybean meal, iron oxide, dried whey, vegetable oil, calcium carbonate, iodised salt, magnesium oxide, potassium chloride, vitamins, trace elements
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * JAMES WELLBELOVED pouches (turkey with rice & vegetables in gravy)*
> 
> *Price (150g pouch): * 59p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 6 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3.54
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (26%), rice (4%), peas (4%), carrots (4%), sunflower oil, sugar beet pulp, linseed oil, calcium carbonate, seaweed, alfalfa, potassium chloride, tomatoes
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *LILYS KITCHEN cans (chicken & turkey casserole)*
> 
> *Price (400g can): * £2.20
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.40
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (45%), turkey (15%), rice, pearl barley, apples, broccoli, squash, peas, carrots, whole blueberries, flaxseed, omega 3 and 6, golden rod, nettle, aniseed, celery seed, rosehips, marigold petals, cleavers, kelp, alfalfa, milk thistle, dandelion root, burdock root
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *LUKULLUS cans (venison & rabbit with rice, apple & linseed oil)*
> 
> *Price (6 x 400g): * £6.59
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 ½ cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.04
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal by-products (66% [including heart, liver, meat, stomach, tripe from rabbit and game]), meat stock, apples, rice, minerals, linseed oil
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *NATURE DIET trays (chicken, rice & vegetables) *
> 
> *Price (390g tray): * 80p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half trays
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.60
> 
> *Ingredients:*Chicken (65%), rice (10%), vegetables (7%), natural ground bone, seaweed meal
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *NATURES HARVEST trays (lamb & rice)*
> 
> *Price (395g): * 97p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 tray
> *Daily feeding cost:* 97p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Fresh lamb (65%), rice (21%), peas, carrots, scottish salmon oil, seaweed, glucosamine, vitamins, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *NATURES MENU cans (chicken & salmon with vegetables & rice)*
> 
> *Price (400g can): * £1.30
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.30
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (34%), salmon (25%), carrots (6%), peas (4%), rice (4%) sunflower oil
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * NATURES MENU pouches (beef & tripe with vegetables & rice) *
> 
> *Price (300g pouch): * 92p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.84
> 
> *Ingredients:* Beef (40%), tripe (20%), peas (4%), carrots (4%), rice (6%), minerals, various sugars
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *PAL cans (chicken & beef in jelly)*
> 
> *Price (385g can): * 42p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.26
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% chicken, min 4% beef), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *PEDIGREE cans (chicken in jelly) *
> 
> *Price (385g can): * 54p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.08
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 45% including min 4% chicken, min 4% fresh meat), cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, sunflower oil (0.5%), fats, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *PEDIGREE pouches (lamb & poultry in jelly)*
> 
> *Price (300g pouch): * 69p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 pouches
> *Daily feeding cost:* £2.07
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 4% lamb, min 4% poultry), cereals, oils, fats, derivatives of vegetable origin, vegetable protein extracts, minerals
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *PETS AT HOME ADVANCED NUTRITION cans (chicken)*
> 
> *Price (395g can): * £1.59
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 ½ cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £3.97
> 
> *Ingredients:* Chicken (40%), beef, rice, barley, maize, minerals, seaweed extract, cassia, salmon oil, sunflower oil, guar gum, prebiotics, yucca extract, cranberry extract, taurine
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *SAINSBURYS cans (chicken in jelly) *
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 49p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* 98p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives (min 37% including min 4% chicken), derivatives of vegetable origin, cereals, vitamins, minerals, sugar
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> * WAINWRIGHTS trays (turkey with rice) *
> 
> *Price (395g tray): * 88p
> *Suggested daily amount:* Two thirds of a tray
> *Daily feeding cost:* 58p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Turkey (65%), turkey liver (5%), brown rice (5%), minerals, seaweed, chicory root
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> **WEBBOX 'chubs' (beef & lamb flavour)*
> 
> *Price (880g 'chub'): * 56p
> *Suggested daily amount:* Half a 'chub'
> *Daily feeding cost:* 28p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal Derivatives (including beef and lamb flavourings), cereals , derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals, EC permitted colourings and preservatives
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *WINALOT cans (tuna in jelly) *
> 
> *Price (400g can): * 62p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 3 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.86
> 
> *Ingredients:* Meat and animal derivatives, cereals, fish derivatives (min 4% tuna), vegetable protein extracts, minerals, EC permitted colourings
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> *ZIWIPEAK cans (tripe, venison & lamb) *
> 
> *Price (370g can): * £2.35
> *Suggested daily amount:* 2 cans
> *Daily feeding cost:* £4.70
> 
> *Ingredients:* Lamb tripe, lamb meat, venison meat, venison tripe (total meat content 66%), green lipped mussel, guar gum, sodium tripolyphosphate, minerals, vitamins, carrageenan
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> This thread is merely a guide - a starting point for you to do your own research into your chosen brand


This is a good information. There are other brands like Royal Cannie, Dr.Clauder's. Do you have any idea of these two?? thanks


----------



## sianrees1979

i came across this food Nose 2 Tail | Home not sure weather to order some to try looks ok to me

chicken
Composition: Chicken, (65%) Potato Powder, (5.0%) Potato, (2%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® K9 Complete Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Cranberry, Yucca Extract, Yeast Extract and Minerals.

Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,

lamb
Composition: Lamb, (65%) Potato Powder, (5.0%) Potato, (2%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® K9 Complete Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Cranberry, Yucca Extract, Yeast Extract and Minerals.

Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,

salmon
Composition: Salmon ,(66%) Potato Powder, (5%) Potato, (2.5%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® Super Skin - Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Glucosamine, Chondrotin and Minerals.

Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,


----------



## Guest

sianrees1979 said:


> i came across this food Nose 2 Tail | Home not sure weather to order some to try looks ok to me
> 
> chicken
> Composition: Chicken, (65%) Potato Powder, (5.0%) Potato, (2%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® K9 Complete Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Cranberry, Yucca Extract, Yeast Extract and Minerals.
> 
> Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,
> 
> lamb
> Composition: Lamb, (65%) Potato Powder, (5.0%) Potato, (2%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® K9 Complete Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Cranberry, Yucca Extract, Yeast Extract and Minerals.
> 
> Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,
> 
> salmon
> Composition: Salmon ,(66%) Potato Powder, (5%) Potato, (2.5%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® Super Skin - Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Glucosamine, Chondrotin and Minerals.
> 
> Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,


Looks good but the delivery fee


----------



## sianrees1979

New Puppy Mum said:


> Looks good but the delivery fee


£5.99 seems reasonable to me


----------



## SixStar

sianrees1979 said:


> i came across this food Nose 2 Tail | Home not sure weather to order some to try looks ok to me
> 
> chicken
> Composition: Chicken, (65%) Potato Powder, (5.0%) Potato, (2%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® K9 Complete Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Cranberry, Yucca Extract, Yeast Extract and Minerals.
> 
> Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,
> 
> lamb
> Composition: Lamb, (65%) Potato Powder, (5.0%) Potato, (2%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® K9 Complete Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Cranberry, Yucca Extract, Yeast Extract and Minerals.
> 
> Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,
> 
> salmon
> Composition: Salmon ,(66%) Potato Powder, (5%) Potato, (2.5%) Peas, (3%) Carrots, (3%) Herbs, (Phytoforce ® Super Skin - Herbal Tonic), Broccoli, Tomato, Apple, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Glucosamine, Chondrotin and Minerals.
> 
> Additives Per Kg: Vitamin A 2250 IU ,Vitamin D3 328 IU, Vitamin E 26 mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 66.7 mg, Iron Sulphate Monohydrate 41.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 9.6 mg, Manganese Sulphate 6.25 mg,


I keep meaning to add this one to the Index. Fabulous food - reminds me of Lily's Kitchen.

I won 24 tins of each of the three flavours and my guys go loopy for it in their Kongs :thumbup:


----------



## sianrees1979

SixStar said:


> I keep meaning to add this one to the Index. Fabulous food - reminds me of Lily's Kitchen.
> 
> I won 24 tins of each of the three flavours and my guys go loopy for it in their Kongs :thumbup:


thanks, will get some to try my lot on :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Mmm I suppose but It is but Natures harvest is similar and I can get it with my large order on petplanet for when I get the puppy so I will stick with that


----------



## Big bully

Thank you! Who needs a nutritionist??


----------



## ian1969uk

How about adding the new Fishmongers wet foods from Pets at Home, can't see them being anything other than a green rating


----------



## SixStar

ian1969uk said:


> How about adding the new Fishmongers wet foods from Pets at Home, can't see them being anything other than a green rating


*FISHMONGERS trays (trout and potato)*

*Price (395g tray): * 99p
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 tray
*Daily feeding cost:* 99p

*Ingredients:*Trout (70%), rehydrated potato (20%), vitamins, minerals, seaweed

Fab!! :thumbup: Definitely need to get some for the Kongs next time I'm in Pets At Home.


----------



## Lilylass

Just wanted to say :thumbup: from me (and Maisie!) for the fantastic list.

I'm a novice when it comes to wet and hoping to start mixing a bit in (once her tum settles of course!) and I would've had no idea where to start!

Thinking I may try either Natures Menu or Arden Grange Partners or some of the WW trays!

Quick question if I may ..... (or rather 2!) - how long can you have a tray / can open (would obviously need to introduce very gradually and can you chop change brands with wet (which you shouldn't do with dry) thanks


----------



## SixStar

Lilylass said:


> Just wanted to say :thumbup: from me (and Maisie!) for the fantastic list.
> 
> I'm a novice when it comes to wet and hoping to start mixing a bit in (once her tum settles of course!) and I would've had no idea where to start!
> 
> Thinking I may try either Natures Menu or Arden Grange Partners or some of the WW trays!
> 
> Quick question if I may ..... (or rather 2!) - how long can you have a tray / can open (would obviously need to introduce very gradually and can you chop change brands with wet (which you shouldn't do with dry) thanks


I'm glad it has been useful to you 

I'd be happy to leave cans/pouches opened for about three days, providing the contents are transferred to a tupperware container, and stored in the fridge. There is no reason why you can't chop and change brands (same goes for dry too) providing your dog doesn't have a very sensitive stomach.


----------



## Lilylass

Brilliant!  3 days would be fine (was worried if it was 24 hours, I'd be wasting loads at the start while I increase the levels).

Her tum is errrr not great, so would prob be best to stick to 1 or 2 varieties at first.

mmmmm feel an(other) online order brewing! - on hols next week so need to take advantage of being here to get the deliveries .... excuses:rolleyes5:

*ETA* and I *need* to do a Zoo+ order for cat litter, so some AG will just take me over the free delivery limit!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

*LUKULLUS cans (venison & rabbit with rice, apple & linseed oil)

Price (6 x 400g): £6.59
Suggested daily amount: 1 ½ cans
Daily feeding cost: £2.04

Ingredients: Meat and animal by-products (66% [including heart, liver, meat, stomach, tripe from rabbit and game]), meat stock, apples, rice, minerals, linseed oil*

Isnt Meat and animal by-products bad?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> *LUKULLUS cans (venison & rabbit with rice, apple & linseed oil)
> 
> Price (6 x 400g): £6.59
> Suggested daily amount: 1 ½ cans
> Daily feeding cost: £2.04
> 
> Ingredients: Meat and animal by-products (66% [including heart, liver, meat, stomach, tripe from rabbit and game]), meat stock, apples, rice, minerals, linseed oil*
> 
> Isnt Meat and animal by-products bad?


By-products is offal in this food.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

SixStar said:


> By-products is offal in this food.


Ah i see. It looks really good, gently cooked too! have you tried the cold pressed dry?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Ah i see. It looks really good, gently cooked too! have you tried the cold pressed dry?


No I haven't I'm afraid.


----------



## ian1969uk

We've tried the dry, very different to other kibble, really big hard pieces....be sure your dog will be ok with that.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

I had a sample of Markus Muhle and she loved it. Did your dogs do well on it?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Could you add Rocco wet food to your list?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Could you add Rocco wet food to your list?


*ROCCO cans (beef & chicken) *

*Price (6 x 400g): * £5.50
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 and a half cans
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.36

*Ingredients:* Meat and meat by-products (50% beef, 20% chicken), minerals, oils, fats (0.2% linseed oil).


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Is beef OK to give dogs all the time?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Is beef OK to give dogs all the time?


Yes, no different to giving a fish or chicken based product all the time?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

SixStar said:


> Yes, no different to giving a fish or chicken based product all the time?


Well for humans anyway. Dont they say too much red meat is bad for you?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Well for humans anyway. Dont they say too much red meat is bad for you?


Yes but dogs and humans are different  I wouldn't feed a diet based on one protein source - only reason being, it'd be mind numbingly boring, and I like to give variety - but I cannot imagine it would be a problem, especially if the food is a complete one like Rocco.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

I think all Rocco include 50% beef but use additional meat as the variety. Beef and Chicken etc


----------



## Mum2Heidi

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I think all Rocco include 50% beef but use additional meat as the variety. Beef and Chicken etc


Yes, that's right but if your dog is ok with beef, it's a great food. Especially the Classic. 100% meat at a v reasonable price.

I've used Rocco Classic and Menu, Lukullus and Rinti wets from zooplus. 
Lukullus is my favourite (I like the unusual oil and carbs they add), but that and Rocco Menu doesnt come out as good. Rinti and Classic get top marks. (My girl obviously prefers "all meat") If beef was a problem or I wanted a single protein source I'd opt for Rinti but as that's not an issue, I stick with Classic.

I like variety. Atm we have ND, WW trays, FG Classic and NM blocks on the go.


----------



## Dave Hume

Hi SixStar, good effort on this fella. Take a look at the Trophy Wet Food, like all their food they make themselves but, the Chicken tins are 70% chicken meat, the Lamb 70% Lamb meat and the Beef n Tripe, 70% Beef n Tripe. NO NASTY ANIMAL/MEAT DERIVATIVES. Best to use these more like a pate, take a small amount out and mix vigourously with kibble and the scent coats the kibble and encourages dogs to eat something with crunch that'll help their teeth more. Remember they'll most often react to the smell/scent than the consistency.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Dave Hume said:


> Hi SixStar, good effort on this fella. Take a look at the Trophy Wet Food, like all their food they make themselves but, the Chicken tins are 70% chicken meat, the Lamb 70% Lamb meat and the Beef n Tripe, 70% Beef n Tripe. NO NASTY ANIMAL/MEAT DERIVATIVES. Best to use these more like a pate, take a small amount out and mix vigourously with kibble and the scent coats the kibble and encourages dogs to eat something with crunch that'll help their teeth more. Remember they'll most often react to the smell/scent than the consistency.


Will have a look at that. Always keen to find another good quality wet altho I wont be mixing it with kibble.


----------



## secretpennell

Are tins of Wainwright a similar quality to their trays please?


----------



## SixStar

secretpennell said:


> Are tins of Wainwright a similar quality to their trays please?


No, the trays are far superior


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

ROCCO cans (beef & chicken)

Price (6 x 400g): £5.50
Suggested daily amount: 1 and a half cans
Daily feeding cost: £1.36

Ingredients: Meat and meat by-products (50% beef, 20% chicken), minerals, oils, fats (0.2% linseed oil).

I thought meat and meat by-products was bad and the term oils and fats is bad too?


----------



## secretpennell

SixStar said:


> No, the trays are far superior


Thanks Emma. A pup with megaoesophagus came into rescue who was being fed the tins. We were in the process of changing, but he's suddenly decided he's going to keep this down  - so we'll roll with it for a while.


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> ROCCO cans (beef & chicken)
> 
> Price (6 x 400g): £5.50
> Suggested daily amount: 1 and a half cans
> Daily feeding cost: £1.36
> 
> Ingredients: Meat and meat by-products (50% beef, 20% chicken), minerals, oils, fats (0.2% linseed oil).
> 
> I thought meat and meat by-products was bad and the term oils and fats is bad too?


The 'by-products' in this particular food is offal. What's the issue regarding oils and fats? All foods contain them - albeit it's definitely preferable for them to be named.



secretpennell said:


> Thanks Emma. A pup with megaoesophagus came into rescue who was being fed the tins. We were in the process of changing, but he's suddenly decided he's going to keep this down  - so we'll roll with it for a while.


Oh by no means is it a bad food!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Well like you said better to state which oils and fats.

Is wet dog food with a high meat content healthier than dry food?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Well like you said better to state which oils and fats.
> 
> Is wet dog food with a high meat content healthier than dry food?


Depends what you mean by healthier really. It's more natural to a dog and has a higher moisture content which is most definitely beneficial, but I have nothing against a good quality dry - if I fed commercial food, I'd feed mainly dry, with just a small amount of wet.

I'm in the minority here, but I do think dry food is better for the teeth than wet food too.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Wet food must taste better. If you had a sirloin steak and it was baked to a crisp it wouldnt be very nice would it.


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Wet food must taste better. If you had a sirloin steak and it was baked to a crisp it wouldnt be very nice would it.


Oh definitely, moist meaty foods are much more palatable generally, but a lot of dogs do like the crunch of a dry food too!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Ive been looking at the german foods. They are great value and have good ingredients. Lukullus wet/dry, Rocco and Markus Muhle


----------



## CaliDog

Just a quick question sixstar i have been feeding Cali the butchers tripe mix lately is this a complete food? she is doing really well on it i have tried to google and have seen conflicting things so thought i would ask the pro


----------



## SixStar

CaliDog said:


> Just a quick question sixstar i have been feeding Cali the butchers tripe mix lately is this a complete food? she is doing really well on it i have tried to google and have seen conflicting things so thought i would ask the pro


It is, yes


----------



## CaliDog

SixStar said:


> It is, yes


thank you  it bloody stinks though :scared:


----------



## Hanlou

Just wanted to say a big 'thank you' for posting this information!  xx

I have a very fussy girly! She loves _Butchers_ chunks in gravy but I like to mix it with something better quality and with more 'substance' as the chunks in gravy stuff is more gravy than meat (which is why she likes it!).

Thanks to reading through all this I've just got her some _Rocco_ and _Lukullus_ from Zooplus. They have gone down quite well (mixed with her beloved _Butchers in Gravy_ of course!) though so far the _Lukullus_ is going down slightly better.

Am thinking of trying the _Rinti_ and _Hermanns_ next time round - for those that have fed the _Hermanns_ - I read on here that some felt it was quite liquid-y?? Is this true? Because Whisper would probably prefer this sort of consistency to the 'loaf' style in the tins I have.

Another question if anyone can answer it - do the pouches have a different consistency to the tins of the _Lukullus_? If so I might try those next time too......


----------



## Goblin

SixStar said:


> I'm in the minority here, but I do think dry food is better for the teeth than wet food too.


Just for information.. Sponsored by IAMS Poland but the following study concluded the same Influence of Diet on Oral Health in Cats and Dogs


----------



## sianrees1979

what about this one - renske (on amazon)

RENSKE FRESH MEAT MENU - CHICKEN - 10 x 395 g Renske Fresh Meat Menu with 80% Chicken, Rice and Garden Vegetables Complete menu for dogs prepared with fresh meat. Perfect for dogs who react badly to dry food, canned food or other kinds of meat. Renske Fresh Meat Food is composed of the best natural ingredients. The most important ingredient in this product is chicken, but also brown rice and vegetables are added to create a complete diet. Renske Fresh Meat Food has been enriched with Scottish salmon oil (for a gleaming coat and a good development of the brain), glucosamine and chondroitin (for the support of the joints). Our product is also rich in natural anti-oxidants for suppression of the free radicals in the body of your dog. Our pure fresh natural ingredients, are vacuum sealed and gently steamed for the preservation of the necessary nutrients. Health with Renske V Prepared with fresh meat. Easy to use at home, travelling and on holidays, no freezing necessary. With glucosamine and chondroitin. With salmon oil. With natural ground bone as a raw material for calcium and phosphorus. Health with Renske X Free from artificial preservatives, antioxidants, colours and flavours. Wheat gluten free. Contains absolutely no soya, beef, pork, peanuts or dairy products! Produced with non-GMO ingredients Feeding recommendation Body weight 5 - 10 kg 10 - 15 kg 1 package per?15 kg body weight. Daily requirement 132 - 264 g?264 - 395 g Composition Fresh Chicken (80%), Brown Rice (10%), Peas, Carrots, Salmon Oil,?Seaweed extract, Herbs, Vitamins & Minerals, Glucosamine, Chondroitin Analytical constituents Crude Protein 13,0%, Crude Fat 13,5%, Crude Ash 4,0%, Crude Fibre 0,5%, Moisture 61,9% Additives Nutritional additives?E 671 = Vitamin D3: 200 iu/kg Feed at room temperature. If preferred, the food can be warmed by microwaving for 30-60 seconds, although it should then be consumed within 20 minutes. After opening store in refrigerator

RENSKE FRESH MEAT MENU - CHICKEN - 10 x 395 g: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## SixStar

sianrees1979 said:


> what about this one - renske (on amazon)
> 
> RENSKE FRESH MEAT MENU - CHICKEN - 10 x 395 g Renske Fresh Meat Menu with 80% Chicken, Rice and Garden Vegetables Complete menu for dogs prepared with fresh meat. Perfect for dogs who react badly to dry food, canned food or other kinds of meat. Renske Fresh Meat Food is composed of the best natural ingredients. The most important ingredient in this product is chicken, but also brown rice and vegetables are added to create a complete diet. Renske Fresh Meat Food has been enriched with Scottish salmon oil (for a gleaming coat and a good development of the brain), glucosamine and chondroitin (for the support of the joints). Our product is also rich in natural anti-oxidants for suppression of the free radicals in the body of your dog. Our pure fresh natural ingredients, are vacuum sealed and gently steamed for the preservation of the necessary nutrients. Health with Renske V Prepared with fresh meat. Easy to use at home, travelling and on holidays, no freezing necessary. With glucosamine and chondroitin. With salmon oil. With natural ground bone as a raw material for calcium and phosphorus. Health with Renske X Free from artificial preservatives, antioxidants, colours and flavours. Wheat gluten free. Contains absolutely no soya, beef, pork, peanuts or dairy products! Produced with non-GMO ingredients Feeding recommendation Body weight 5 - 10 kg 10 - 15 kg 1 package per?15 kg body weight. Daily requirement 132 - 264 g?264 - 395 g Composition Fresh Chicken (80%), Brown Rice (10%), Peas, Carrots, Salmon Oil,?Seaweed extract, Herbs, Vitamins & Minerals, Glucosamine, Chondroitin Analytical constituents Crude Protein 13,0%, Crude Fat 13,5%, Crude Ash 4,0%, Crude Fibre 0,5%, Moisture 61,9% Additives Nutritional additives?E 671 = Vitamin D3: 200 iu/kg Feed at room temperature. If preferred, the food can be warmed by microwaving for 30-60 seconds, although it should then be consumed within 20 minutes. After opening store in refrigerator
> 
> RENSKE FRESH MEAT MENU - CHICKEN - 10 x 395 g: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


*RENSKE FRESH MEAT MENU cans (chicken) *

*Price (10 x 395g cans): * £19.99
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 can 
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.99

*Ingredients:*Fresh chicken (80%), brown rice (10%), peas, carrots, salmon Oil, seaweed extract, herbs, vitamins, minerals, glucosamine, chondroitin


----------



## sianrees1979

SixStar said:


> *RENSKE FRESH MEAT MENU cans (chicken) *
> 
> *Price (10 x 395g cans): * £19.99
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
> *Daily feeding cost:* £1.99
> 
> *Ingredients:*Fresh chicken (80%), brown rice (10%), peas, carrots, salmon Oil, seaweed extract, herbs, vitamins, minerals, glucosamine, chondroitin


thank you


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Could you add Forthglade? thanks


----------



## Maggs

Hi everyone, don't know if it is a special offer, but here you can get 4 cases x 18x390g box of Naturediet for 12,84 GBP/case including postage. Brings it down to 0,71 GBP a pack.
Naturediet Special 4 cases of 18x390g box deal £12.84 per box + FREE DELIVERY - Berriewood Pet Supplies
I have just ordered for Maggs, thought it's a good deal to share. Or if you are getting better price somewhere please let me know


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Do people still get blown packs of Naturediet or is that sorted now?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Do people still get blown packs of Naturediet or is that sorted now?


I had one from a box of eighteen just last week actually, but that's the first one I've had in over a year.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

I really like the look of Naturediet. Good value too, upset my dogs stomach though :\. Someone suggested weaning her onto it using the sensitive variety. Got to be better than any kibble including Orijen!


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I really like the look of Naturediet. Good value too, upset my dogs stomach though :\. Someone suggested weaning her onto it using the sensitive variety. Got to be better than any kibble including Orijen!


Not better than Orijen for me, but that's personal opinion. I would probably try the chicken or fish variety to wean a sensitive girlie with. The Sensitive variety is salmon and prawn, which aren't particually renown for being gentle on the digestion - whereas chicken and white fish are both very bland and soothing on an easily upset tum.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

I think its better than orijen as it is cooked gently, where Orijen is extruded. Orijen obviously has the edge on ingredients. I think i tried the Chicken, Turkey and Lamb. All with the same result.


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I think its better than orijen as it is cooked gently, where Orijen is extruded. Orijen obviously has the edge on ingredients. I think i tried the Chicken, Turkey and Lamb. All with the same result.


Shame  Can't suit them all though.


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> She has taken fine to Wainwrights and Natures Harvest. I would use Wainwrights but for the reasons of not knowing for sure if it is free of Artificial rubbish and if the meat is from UK sources.


Why do you want the meat to be from UK sources?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Well i wouldnt trust meat from say from Thailand. The quality and the welfare of the animals.:001_unsure:


----------



## SixStar

I've no problem with foreign sourced meat - the welfare standards are often far higher than those here in the UK


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Oh really. The best wets like Natures Harvest, they use UK sourced meat though. The artificial preservatives is the main worry. Wainwrights need a website.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

What do you feed sixstar?


----------



## SixStar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> What do you feed sixstar?


I feed raw!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Wainwrights wont have a website because it's a [email protected] own brand. It's only going to appear on their website.

As for foreign meat - did you know that Natures Menu cans and Lily's Kitchen wet are both manufactured abroad. UK companies are struggling to compete and these 2 have chosen foreign over UK. Asda's Naturalise is made in Denmark. There are probably more, these are the ones I've come across. Like Sixstar, I have no qualm with foreign meat


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Mum2Heidi said:


> Wainwrights wont have a website because it's a [email protected] own brand. It's only going to appear on their website.
> 
> As for foreign meat - did you know that Natures Menu cans and Lily's Kitchen wet are both manufactured abroad. UK companies are struggling to compete and these 2 have chosen foreign over UK. Asda's Naturalise is made in Denmark. There are probably more, these are the ones I've come across. Like Sixstar, I have no qualm with foreign meat


Yea maybe over thinking it lol. Think i will try Rocco and Lukullus, and the UK ones, rotate them for variety.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

That's what I do. 

If you try hard enough, you can find fault with them all. I've preferred this one and then that one and worried I'm getting it wrong. Thought long and hard about raw but that throws up more questions and isnt for me. (Even tho my OH is a butcher).

For me a bit of variety, whether you alternate daily, weekly or monthly covers all bases and keeps us both happy.

Much better to start enjoying feed time, stop over thinking and enjoy quality time with your dog instead. Altho I'm always keen to try out a new brand


----------



## cerigitts

Regarding Protein Levels, for example in Natures Menu, it's got around 10% protein in a 300g pouch, at the bottom end quantity for a 10kg dog their suggesting around 2 pouches per day, so that would equate to a protein intake of 60g

In a dry food, like Orijen, for a dog of the same weight their recommending around 150g of dry kibble, with a 40% protein content, which equates to again 60g of protein intake per day.

I would think a raw homemade diet also would give around the same protein intake per day, just thought it may be useful to show the sort of level of protein content you would need in a dry kibble to give the same level of protein as a wet/raw feed due to the difference water content in the types of food.

I could be getting this all wrong though so someone please correct me if I am !!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

I see Wainwrights have updated their ridiculous feeding guide on the tray packaged food 

Feeding Guide (approximate per day)

Toy - 1/4 - ½, Small - 1/2 - 1 ¼, Medium - 1 1/4 &#8211; 2, Large - 2 -3, Giant - 3 - 4 ½.Feeding Guide (approximate per day)


----------



## Mum2Heidi

YAY - about time


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

They have increased the meat content to 71 % and also the price


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I knew it went up to £9.15 a few weeks ago but didnt realise the meat content had increased. Website still shows £9.15 and 65%ish meat


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Mum2Heidi said:


> I knew it went up to £9.15 a few weeks ago but didnt realise the meat content had increased. Website still shows £9.15 and 65%ish meat


Yea says on packet as i got some, 71% turkey 5% turkey liver.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Well that's good to hear. First price hike in the last 12 months that we get something in return and there's been a few............


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Mum2Heidi said:


> Well that's good to hear. First price hike in the last 12 months that we get something in return and there's been a few............


I dont think Lukullus agrees with Millie so i got some wainwrights.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Perhaps her tum is a little sensitive after the Christmas lunch. Wainwrights may sort her and you might find you can come back to Lukullus again when her tum is much better


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Mum2Heidi said:


> Perhaps her tum is a little sensitive after the Christmas lunch. Wainwrights may sort her and you might find you can come back to Lukullus again when her tum is much better


Hopefully if it sorts her out i will probably stick with wainwrights. She wont touch kibble at the minute


----------



## Mum2Heidi

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Hopefully if it sorts her out i will probably stick with wainwrights. She wont touch kibble at the minute


Probably not the case in your circumstances but after Heidi got a tum upset, she couldnt manage kibble without it coming back. May be why she's refusing it and after a spell on WW, you may find she'll get back to it again.

Typical isnt it, we try to find the best we can get in our budget, they get an upset and it all goes out the window

Hope the WW sorts her


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Mum2Heidi said:


> Probably not the case in your circumstances but after Heidi got a tum upset, she couldnt manage kibble without it coming back. May be why she's refusing it and after a spell on WW, you may find she'll get back to it again.
> 
> Typical isnt it, we try to find the best we can get in our budget, they get an upset and it all goes out the window
> 
> Hope the WW sorts her


Yea i still say high quality wet is better than any kibble. Wainwrights 71% meat and 5% liver hopefully i will see a improvement in her condition


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

Got a box of 12 wainwrights trays today and it has 65% meat and the old feed guidelines. Maybe just old stock? :confused1:


----------



## mollymo

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Got a box of 12 wainwrights trays today and it has 65% meat and the old feed guidelines. Maybe just old stock? :confused1:


Just bought a box and mine say's the same 65%


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

This was a single tray i bought a few days ago. As well as a revised feeding guide it says ` No artificial colours, flavours and preservatives`


----------



## subashseo

Commercial dog food brands are in a mad dash to get a dominant chunk of the market.


----------



## Born2BWild

What are your thoughts on the "various sugars" in natures menu pouches?


----------



## SixStar

Born2BWild said:


> What are your thoughts on the "various sugars" in natures menu pouches?


When I asked them about this they said it's the naturally occurring sugars in the vegetables, and that there is no sugar added to the product


----------



## Born2BWild

Awesome, thank you  x


----------



## Steeleye Span

I saw that the single WW trays in [email protected] had the higher meat content but the boxes of 12 are still showing as 65%. Hopefully the older stock will be gone soon, though my two are extremely happy with the original formula which I alternate with NatureDiet trays so that Pearly the Picky Puppydoo doesn't get bored!


----------



## Chris and Rohan

Found this info really useful, thank you


----------



## Steeleye Span

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Got a box of 12 wainwrights trays today and it has 65% meat and the old feed guidelines. Maybe just old stock? :confused1:


The mixed boxes of 12 trays that I purchased this week are both 71% meat


----------



## mollymo

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I wont be using them or any wet food again, none seem to agree with her! ironicly wainwrights finally answered my email lol. You will be pleased to know, Wainwrights is free of artificial preservatives (the final product and suppliers of ingredients), free of vitamin k3. The meat is from uk farms. It is also made in devon.
> 
> Fishmongers is also free of artificial preservatives and vitamin k3 and produced in uk


Mine dont do well on the WW trays and I have kept trying believe me to make them work...but no good

I keep to ND now as its the only one that suits and they love JWB pouches as toppers for brekkie


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

mollymo said:


> Mine dont do well on the WW trays and I have kept trying believe me to make them work...but no good
> 
> I keep to ND now as its the only one that suits and they love JWB pouches as toppers for brekkie


I have been poaching some white fish to mixwith her ag kibble instead of wet food. I dont understand why she can eat turkey mince but not turkey wet food, it makes you wonder whats in it :-/. I am now looking into a home cooked diet.


----------



## mollymo

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I have been poaching some white fish to mixwith her ag kibble instead of wet food. I dont understand why she can eat turkey mince but not turkey wet food, it makes you wonder whats in it :-/. I am now looking into a home cooked diet.


Yes I think if we didnt fuss so much and just gave them a tin of something then they would be ok


----------



## IncaThePup

Are there any cheap wet trays (like £1 or less) that are completely grain free, just meat/fish and veg for occasional treats to stuff a kong or store cupboard standby? 

Do they keep long in cupboard or are you meant to freeze them, or use them by a certain date?


----------



## IncaThePup

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I have been poaching some white fish to mixwith her ag kibble instead of wet food. I dont understand why she can eat turkey mince but not turkey wet food, it makes you wonder whats in it :-/. I am now looking into a home cooked diet.


Can you poach white fish from frozen? I got frozen fillets as get more and works out cheaper, when I cook it for me it goes in oven and meant to cook from frozen, but wondering if could poach it or stick it in steamer from frozen also.

As I've been on diet myself over last year and eating lots of meat/fish and veg I just did enough to add to Inca's dinner too, but the trays look handy and good idea for kongs without having to add kibble to it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

IncaThePup said:


> Are there any cheap wet trays (like £1 or less) that are completely grain free, just meat/fish and veg for occasional treats to stuff a kong or store cupboard standby?
> 
> Do they keep long in cupboard or are you meant to freeze them, or use them by a certain date?


Have a look at Forthglade, the Menu variety have some grain free. Not a complete food but fine for kong filler.  Usually have a long shelf life.


----------



## IncaThePup

Thanks..actually I just found Bob & lush they have wet food too can get sample for 99p but also get a £25 voucher with the sample...their wet food is only £19.99 so one pouch and a pack of liver treats or something I can get completely free! ..so gonna try that first as it's gonna be FREE, not wasted money if neither of them like their food or treats then! 

But I have to say their food and treats do look nice. I thought the dry food at £40 for 7.5kg was expensive as was looking for something to feed both dogs on, but ironically I've ended up paying the same to try my puppy on Eden. 

I 've decided to leave the older dog on her old kibble for now and she needs to finish the puppies off so that's not wasted but was gonna try some wet mixed in with hers. 

I'm gonna find a food storage bin and mix them so she gets a bit of each as Inca's pretty bomb proof when it comes to food.


----------



## SixStar

IncaThePup said:


> Thanks..actually I just found Bob & lush they have wet food too can get sample for 99p but also get a £25 voucher with the sample...their wet food is only £19.99 so one pouch and a pack of liver treats or something I can get completely free! ..so gonna try that first as it's gonna be FREE, not wasted money if neither of them like their food or treats then!
> .


:lol: Nice thinking!! But the voucher is only redeemable against 1 box of pouches and 1 large bag of kibble brought together!


----------



## luvmydogs

I just got some wainrights trays for my fussy dog. Is it really only 3/4 of a tray for a medium sized dog? That seems very little compared to what my other dogs have. It's great if that is the case as she has a very small appetite, but I don't want her to lose weight.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

luvmydogs said:


> I just got some wainrights trays for my fussy dog. Is it really only 3/4 of a tray for a medium sized dog? That seems very little compared to what my other dogs have. It's great if that is the case as she has a very small appetite, but I don't want her to lose weight.


The feed guide has been updated. You must have an old batch. You can see the new feed guide earlier in this thread.


----------



## luvmydogs

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> The feed guide has been updated. You must have an old batch. You can see the new feed guide earlier in this thread.


?? I just bought it today! Any idea which page the new feed guide is on?

ETA: Found it. So that makes Wainwrights much more expensive per day.............


----------



## luvmydogs

I just rang [email protected] They confirmed I should feed a medium sized dog 3/4 to 2 trays a day. This means up to £1.50 a day, not 58p


----------



## Lessie

Hi there,

is it Ok if you could review 'Fishmonger's' Wet Trays? (Salmon, Trout & White Fish)

Thank-you


----------



## SixStar

Lessie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> is it Ok if you could review 'Fishmonger's' Wet Trays? (Salmon, Trout & White Fish)
> 
> Thank-you


*FISHMONGERS trays (trout and potato)*

*Price (395g tray): * 99p
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 tray
*Daily feeding cost:* 99p

*Ingredients:* Trout (70%), rehydrated potato (20%), vitamins, minerals, seaweed


----------



## toryb

Having decided to stick with kibble and wet food for my two (i had one last ditch attempt at raw but Millie was refusing food again within 24 hours  ). Iv ust done an order from zooplus and for wet i bought lukullus for them to try (lamb and poulty)  I wanted to try lillys but it was a smidge out of my price range...


----------



## babycham2002

toryb said:


> Having decided to stick with kibble and wet food for my two (i had one last ditch attempt at raw but Millie was refusing food again within 24 hours  ). Iv ust done an order from zooplus and for wet i bought lukullus for them to try (lamb and poulty)  I wanted to try lillys but it was a smidge out of my price range...


I've got one of my fosters on lukullus and she loves it


----------



## toryb

Oh thats good! Im so frustrated with trying raw again and again  so i made myself feel better choosing nice food and treats from zooplus!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I like Lukullus wet. I'm sure you will find it ok.

Rocco is another good one -"Classic" all meat and no veg/carbs. Meat is a mix of beef and other listed flavour so as long as beef isnt a problem it's ok. "Menu" includes veg/carbs and "Sensible" sticks to one protein.

Tried Herrmanns "Meat" variety hoping the RDA would be accurate to make it affordable. Unfortunately it isnt 

I keep a rotation of LK, Rocco, WW trays and a few Butchers Trip varieties.


----------



## luvmydogs

Mum2Heidi said:


> I like Lukullus wet. I'm sure you will find it ok.
> 
> Rocco is another good one -"Classic" all meat and no veg/carbs. Meat is a mix of beef and other listed flavour so as long as beef isnt a problem it's ok. "Menu" includes veg/carbs and "Sensible" sticks to one protein.
> 
> Tried Herrmanns "Meat" variety hoping the RDA would be accurate to make it affordable. Unfortunately it isnt
> 
> I keep a rotation of LK, Rocco, WW trays and a few Butchers Trip varieties.


Do they all work out about the same price-wise?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Pretty much.

Rinti is another good one, just a fraction more expensive than LK. All meat, single protein.

Generally I stick within the same price bracket with foods and keep my beady eye open for special offers


----------



## toryb

The lukullus has gone down really well here so far :thumbup:


----------



## Schnauzer Face

Hi Sixstar

Your dry and wet dog food index is outstanding and has been quite helpful to me in choosing amongst the plethora of available foods out there for my little schnauzer!

Could I ask you for a favor please?
Is it possible to include Forthglade in the wet food index?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## IncaThePup

I can't find the Bob & Lush Lamb with carrots in the wet food? ..but the kibble was a green one in dry food index, so would the wet be green too? 

It has no rice or anything so better than the Nature Diet?


----------



## xxxnickixxx

SixStar said:


> *FISHMONGERS trays (trout and potato)*
> 
> *Price (395g tray): * 99p
> *Suggested daily amount:* 1 tray
> *Daily feeding cost:* 99p
> 
> *Ingredients:* Trout (70%), rehydrated potato (20%), vitamins, minerals, seaweed


What size dog would need one tray a day just trying to work out for my two or just have it as a topper on fishmongers dry


----------



## SixStar

xxxnickixxx said:


> What size dog would need one tray a day just trying to work out for my two or just have it as a topper on fishmongers dry


As mentioned in the opening post, all working outs are based on a 15 kg dog.


----------



## peterscot423

Thanks for sharing its great thread.


----------



## casper1966

Thank you for all your hard work. Confused at the moment about what we shd be feeding our collie and this will help loads, thx


----------



## Jomarty

Has confirmed my thoughts on changing from pedigree chum to natures harvest
Thank you :smile5:


----------



## Nataliee

Applaws now do a pate for dogs, quite expensive but pets at home had a box of 5 on offer for £3 (normally £4.39) so got some to try


----------



## finleyjon

Is Animonda GranCarno any good?

Venison & Apple: Beef (49%, meat, lung, liver, udder, kidney, heart), broth (31%), deer (15%, meat), apples (4%), calcium carbonate

Pollock & Spinach: Beef (51%, heart, lung, liver, meat, udder), broth (31%), pollock (15%), spinach (2%), calcium carbonate

Smoked Eel & Potato: Beef (49%, heart, lung, liver, meat, udder), broth (31%), eel (15% smoked), potatoes (4%), calcium carbonate

Rabbit & Herbs: Beef (54%, meat, lung, heart, liver, kidney), broth (31%), rabbits (13.5%), calcium carbonate, parsley (0.5%)


----------



## SprickerBen

What about Wainwrights, Forthglade or Fishmongers wet food, ingredients look better than Natures Harvest and they are cheaper?! All seem to have a higher meat content, anyone know what 'broth' is...sounds like a way to add water to me!


----------



## DawnsPAW

Is the new recipe Nature's Harvest still green? The duck and tripe now have chicken in - they used to be just one meat type - and the percentage of meat is reduced. I'm not sure whether to stick with it or change brands.

Chicken: Chicken 60.0%, Brown Rice 5%, Vegetables, Peas 2% Carrots 2%, Salmon Oil Seaweed, Mixed Herbs, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Yucca Extract, Cranberry Extract, Yeast Extract.

Duck: Duck 30.0% Chicken 30%, Brown Rice 5%, Vegetables, Peas 2% Carrots 2%, Salmon Oil Seaweed, Mixed Herbs, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Yucca Extract, Cranberry Extract, Yeast Extract

Fish: Ocean Fish 60.0%, Brown Rice 5%, Vegetables, Peas 2% Carrots 2%, Seaweed, Mixed Herbs, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Yucca Extract, Cranberry Extract, Yeast Extract.

Tripe: Chicken 41%, Tripe 19%, Brown Rice 5%, Peas 2%, Carrots 2%, Seaweed, Herbs, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Yucca Extract, Cranberry Extract, Yeast Extract, Salmon Oil, Vitamins, Minerals


----------



## SixStar

finleyjon said:


> Is Animonda GranCarno any good?)


* ANIMONDA GRANCARNO (venison & apple) *

*Price (6 x 800g): * £9.49
*Suggested daily amount:* 1 can
*Daily feeding cost:* £1.58

*Ingredients:* Beef (49% - meat, lung, liver, udder, kidney, heart), broth (31%), deer (15%, meat), apples (4%), calcium carbonate 

I like it. The ingredients are a little misleading - there is only a small amount of the 'flavour' meat, with the bulk being made up of beef and offal, but it's a good, high meat food with no fillers.



DawnsPAW said:


> Is the new recipe Nature's Harvest still green? The duck and tripe now have chicken in - they used to be just one meat type - and the percentage of meat is reduced. I'm not sure whether to stick with it or change brands.


Yes, I'd still rate it green. Meat content is still at least 60%, and although the addition of chicken is sneaky, and a pain for owners of dogs with allergies, it's still a very good quality food.


----------



## finleyjon

Thanks, SixStar!


----------



## Nataliee

Is this one ok? Can't find the ingredients list anywhere for it, but it looks like the cat one is literally fruit & meat
Schesir Wet Dog Food at zooplus!: 150g Schesir Fruit, 10 + 2 Free!


----------



## SixStar

Nataliee said:


> Is this one ok? Can't find the ingredients list anywhere for it, but it looks like the cat one is literally fruit & meat
> Schesir Wet Dog Food at zooplus!: 150g Schesir Fruit, 10 + 2 Free!


The ingredients lists for the normal variety are listed here - Schesir Canned Dog Food on Sale now at zooplus: Schesir Adult Saver Pack 12 x 150g, so I'd imagine the fruity one you linked to would be much the same. Seems very similar to Applaws, complementary like the Applaws wet too. Looks pretty good anyway, would be green for me.


----------



## Nataliee

SixStar said:


> The ingredients lists for the normal variety are listed here - Schesir Canned Dog Food on Sale now at zooplus: Schesir Adult Saver Pack 12 x 150g, so I'd imagine the fruity one you linked to would be much the same. Seems very similar to Applaws, complementary like the Applaws wet too. Looks pretty good anyway, would be green for me.


Hmm thanks for that, might get a few to try mixed in with their kibble


----------



## babycham2002

Nataliee said:


> Hmm thanks for that, might get a few to try mixed in with their kibble


I looked at that but went with the hermanns as the special treat one this month

Got the seven pouch trial pack for my very underweight foster and she has given it a huge thumbs up


----------



## idobelieveinfairies

Hi, a few ppl have asked about Forthglade food now but nobody has commented on whether it is a good, bad or indifferent food? I have bought some trays for our girl and wondered what ppl think of it quality wise please? She loves it but that doesnt mean anything. xxx


----------



## SixStar

idobelieveinfairies said:


> Hi, a few ppl have asked about Forthglade food now but nobody has commented on whether it is a good, bad or indifferent food? I have bought some trays for our girl and wondered what ppl think of it quality wise please? She loves it but that doesnt mean anything. xxx


Please see the current Index here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/305410-updated-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------

